# Need help with the decision



## Heracles (Oct 8, 2012)

Hercules is home..his appetite picked up a bit.. But he still can't stand up. He looks a lot r aware and comfortable as the anesthesia symptoms are gone. 
But he lays only One side. I'm using diapers to try to contain some of the urine. 

I know this no problem to live. Do we go through letting him go if he hasnt given up on his own? So tough


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Heracles said:


> Hercules is home..his appetite picked up a bit.. But he still can't stand up. He looks a lot r aware and comfortable as the anesthesia symptoms are gone.
> But he lays only One side. I'm using diapers to try to contain some of the urine.
> 
> I know this no problem to live. Do we go through letting him go if he hasnt given up on his own? So tough


Dog's don't give up... or at least in a fashion us humans might. We have the option and benefit to not prolong the suffering and hardship our pets experience..if we choose..therefore it is your choice and your choice alone.

Perhaps, you posted earlier as to what Hercules is dealing with..maybe you could tell us again and that would help others in offering their opinions.

Sorry to hear of the difficulty Hercules is going through.


SuperG


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Please - check the OP's profile to read old posts to get caught up on the situation. *

You are obviously very committed to your dog.

If you can prevent pressure sores and keep him clean while you see how he recovers from all of this, and if he is comfortable, and happy (relative to age - I think sometimes people expect puppy level bliss from an adult dog), I would give him the time to see if there is a bounce back. Eating is a big thing. 

If he were unable to bounce back, then I would re-evaluate. 

If he deteriorated, it would be time to make a decision. 

That's just how I personally would evaluate it - with the very first question being, can I get my dog through this episode with really good nursing care. Because if that can't happen, then I am probably hurting my dog, passively. 

And it's hard to take care of a geriatric dog going through a rough time. So I am not saying you should have a Hoyer lift and be able to do more than shifts of hospital workers could do - but sometimes the things are doable, and if that fits here, then great. 

http://www.pawspice.com/downloads/QualityofLifeScale.pdf I like this from this website: Resources

You can get good ideas here! 
Handicapped Pets - Helping Pets Live a Better, Healthy Life and they have a forum, called a community, there as well. 

Also really good info here:
Dodgerslist: canine back problems home page

Vitamin B shots - ask the vet if that's anything that might help. A lot of older people are on them, which is why I mention it. 

Good thoughts to you, and your boy!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

SuperG said:


> Dog's don't give up... or at least in a fashion us humans might. We have the option and benefit to not prolong the suffering and hardship our pets experience..if we choose..therefore it is your choice and your choice alone.
> 
> Perhaps, you posted earlier as to what Hercules is dealing with..maybe you could tell us again and that would help others in offering their opinions.
> 
> ...


*Gsd can't walk after vet sedating*
*Mystery bladder issue*
*Did you creamate or bury?*


----------



## Heracles (Oct 8, 2012)

At 12:50 pm reluctantly and with hesitation we called the vet to make arrangements to bring Hercules in to be put to sleep around 6pm.. He was alert, and happy but had lost his hind legs strength and could not stand the past 4 days. After placing the call, my wife mentioned how strong, happy and fine he seemed petting him and holding him we wondered how could we go through with it as he seemed fine. As I brought him a bowl of water we were all around him when all of a sudden about 1pm he just gave up his soul and fell asleep in our arms on his own. This amazed us as it was almost as if he knew how hard it was for us to go through with this and God called him home and he went on his own. 

We will never forget the day we brought you home from the airport, being pulled over by a state trooper on the way back. The moment the trooper looked at you he told us to get you home safely and kindly sent us on our way. Or the time you ate our entire thanks giving turkey while it was cooling off and we were out shopping. 
We miss you already. Hug your pet today.. Spoil them and remind them how special they are every chance you get.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh my, that is tough but good at the same time. Now you know it really was his time. Heal well so sweet memories can fill your heart.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss but glad he went peacefully at home. Please take comfort in all of the good memories you shared. Take good care.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

My condolences.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you and your family. May the wonderful memories of Hercules bring you comfort.


----------



## Jedi (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm so sorry . I wish there was something more I could say . My prayers for you and your family .
Rudy .


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am so very sorry. He made your decision for you, bless him. 

Let me know if you'd like this thread moved to the In Loving Memory section.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Ohhhhhhh....my heart goes out to you....you tried so hard for your friend and he tried so ever hard for you. I'd like to think the same as you, his last gesture was to relieve you of such a hard decision.

Take care, 

SuperG


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I am so sorry for your loss of Hercules. Glad he was surrounded by his family and home. Peace to you. Rest in peace Hercules.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am sorry, but happy too. He is not suffering, and he was happy and he had his people there with him, and he was loved. You have an awesome gift for nurturing critters, and he enjoyed your love. He is gone, but will not be forgotten and that too, while it hurts, it is also a good thing. It will take some time, but you will start to remember the good stuff as well as the pain at his ending.


----------



## Ozzieleuk (Mar 23, 2014)

Very sorry to hear that, :-(

I was pulling for him to recover. 
But he went with his family by his side and lived a great life, loved by a great family.

I hope you and your family heals quickly and hope you'll stay on the forum and touch base from time to time.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm sorry that you couldn't have that great lummox for many more years. It's incredibly sad for me when they die. I do think they understand us far better than we understand them. Wishing you good memories to crop up through the grief.


----------



## Romany (Apr 22, 2014)

Sorry for your loss,my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. To lose a best friend is never easy, you are in my thoughts. Deb


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

so sorry. Glad you no longer have to agonize over deciding if it is The Time and wonderful memories live in your hearts.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

I am so upset and sorry to hear about your guy. I was really hoping he would pull through it. It's a horrible thing to loose a dog but at least he did not go on suffering a long time and he went peacefully with his family. You are in my thoughts and prayers


----------

